# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  5.05 / VINYL ONLY: Disco, Funk, Deep / Выход

## u.rok

*В эту субботу 5 мая по традиции вечер для истинных ценителей живого саунда виниловых пластинок!*

СJ PLUS (Retro Vinyl Disco & Funk)
DJ TARAS (Vinyl Deep House)

Старт 21:00
Музей Арт-клуба Выход
ул. Бунина, 24

vk.com/rare_grooves

----------

